# Not sound on UrbanTerror 4.3.4



## Manuel L (Dec 9, 2020)

Hi hello guys, recenlty i compiled UrbanTerror 4.3.4 on GhostBSD (FreeBSD 12.2) the game is working perfectly but there is only one problem, not sound .... I dont know what can be, I just playing the game on wine (te the windows version) and it works perfectly. I have sucessfully compiled and run other opensource games like open arena (and it works with sound) but this one it is it unknown what can be the problem ?.


----------



## Alexander88207 (Dec 10, 2020)

Hello,

is there anything interesting to read when you run the game via the command line?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 10, 2020)

Have a look at games/iourbanterror. That port has been deleted but you might be able to resurrect it. You may also find some of the patches useful. There's also games/urbanterror-data that might be useful. Looking at the data files this seems to be a Quake 3 mod. So you may be able to use some of the other Quake 3 engines (games/ioquake3, games/linux-quake3).


----------



## Manuel L (Dec 10, 2020)

Alexander88207 said:


> Hello,
> 
> is there anything interesting to read when you run the game via the command line?, here's the command line :




```
ioQ3 1.35 urt 4.3.2 freebsd-amd64-debug Dec  4 2020
----- FS_Startup -----
Current search path:
/home/superusr/.ioUrbanTerror/q3ut4
/home/superusr/.ioUrbanTerror/q3ut4/download
./q3ut4/zUrT43_qvm.pk3 (4 files)
./q3ut4/zUrT43_021.pk3 (85 files)
./q3ut4/zUrT43_020.pk3 (295 files)
./q3ut4/zUrT43_019.pk3 (342 files)
./q3ut4/zUrT43_018.pk3 (801 files)
./q3ut4/zUrT43_017.pk3 (734 files)
./q3ut4/zUrT43_016.pk3 (487 files)
./q3ut4/zUrT43_015.pk3 (60 files)
./q3ut4/zUrT43_014.pk3 (510 files)
./q3ut4/zUrT43_013.pk3 (353 files)
./q3ut4/zUrT43_012.pk3 (271 files)
./q3ut4/zUrT43_011.pk3 (478 files)
./q3ut4/zUrT43_010.pk3 (1423 files)
./q3ut4/zUrT43_009.pk3 (476 files)
./q3ut4/zUrT43_008.pk3 (962 files)
./q3ut4/zUrT43_007.pk3 (368 files)
./q3ut4/zUrT43_006.pk3 (553 files)
./q3ut4/zUrT43_005.pk3 (898 files)
./q3ut4/zUrT43_004.pk3 (558 files)
./q3ut4/zUrT43_003.pk3 (53 files)
./q3ut4/zUrT43_002.pk3 (100 files)
./q3ut4/zUrT43_001.pk3 (759 files)
./q3ut4/ut4_jumpents.pk3 (8 files)
./q3ut4
./q3ut4/download/x_ut4_laneway4_beta.pk3 (290 files)
./q3ut4/download/x_ut4_imd.pk3 (70 files)
./q3ut4/download/x_ut4_curbstompcity.pk3 (52 files)
./q3ut4/download/xut434_ut4_baeza.pk3 (183 files)
./q3ut4/download/ut_rumble.pk3 (66 files)
./q3ut4/download/ut_riyadhV1_fix.pk3 (73 files)
./q3ut4/download/ut_crenshaw.pk3 (822 files)
./q3ut4/download/ut_berch.pk3 (249 files)
./q3ut4/download/ut4_turnpike_bots.pk3 (8 files)
./q3ut4/download/ut4_trug.pk3 (118 files)
./q3ut4/download/ut4_train_dl1.pk3 (17 files)
./q3ut4/download/ut4_tohunga_b10_bots.pk3 (235 files)
./q3ut4/download/ut4_timid_v3.pk3 (50 files)
./q3ut4/download/ut4_terrorism8_bots_lilymod1.pk3 (183 files)
./q3ut4/download/ut4_terrorism8.pk3 (114 files)
./q3ut4/download/ut4_terrorism7.pk3 (106 files)
./q3ut4/download/ut4_terrorism6.pk3 (161 files)
./q3ut4/download/ut4_terrorism4.pk3 (128 files)
./q3ut4/download/ut4_terrorism3_bots.pk3 (186 files)
./q3ut4/download/ut4_terrorism3.pk3 (145 files)
./q3ut4/download/ut4_southferguson_rc1.pk3 (237 files)
./q3ut4/download/ut4_sombre_b1.pk3 (50 files)
./q3ut4/download/ut4_slumwar.pk3 (142 files)
./q3ut4/download/ut4_sliema_x.pk3 (334 files)
./q3ut4/download/ut4_seasonal.pk3 (24 files)
./q3ut4/download/ut4_reykjavik.pk3 (79 files)
./q3ut4/download/ut4_ps1_b1.pk3 (39 files)
./q3ut4/download/ut4_piketurn_rc1_bots.pk3 (110 files)
./q3ut4/download/ut4_phantasy_b2.pk3 (79 files)
./q3ut4/download/ut4_pent_b3.pk3 (88 files)
./q3ut4/download/ut4_old_kingdom.pk3 (6 files)
./q3ut4/download/ut4_nadeball.pk3 (17 files)
./q3ut4/download/ut4_midnight_bots.pk3 (295 files)
./q3ut4/download/ut4_markristmas_a1.pk3 (63 files)
./q3ut4/download/ut4_lunarwall.pk3 (139 files)
./q3ut4/download/ut4_littletown3.pk3 (41 files)
./q3ut4/download/ut4_killhouse_b8.pk3 (83 files)
./q3ut4/download/ut4_hexagon_v1.pk3 (34 files)
./q3ut4/download/ut4_granja.pk3 (79 files)
./q3ut4/download/ut4_golgotha_repack.pk3 (425 files)
./q3ut4/download/ut4_gloom_b3.pk3 (144 files)
./q3ut4/download/ut4_ferro.pk3 (92 files)
./q3ut4/download/ut4_eyasarcade.pk3 (113 files)
./q3ut4/download/ut4_dust2_v2.pk3 (31 files)
./q3ut4/download/ut4_druglord3.pk3 (293 files)
./q3ut4/download/ut4_druglord.pk3 (242 files)
./q3ut4/download/ut4_doom1.pk3 (141 files)
./q3ut4/download/ut4_domus_b1.pk3 (102 files)
./q3ut4/download/ut4_desolate_rc1.pk3 (147 files)
./q3ut4/download/ut4_dealey_b2_lilymod1.pk3 (88 files)
./q3ut4/download/ut4_city1.pk3 (143 files)
./q3ut4/download/ut4_casa_bots.pk3 (8 files)
./q3ut4/download/ut4_casablanca.pk3 (64 files)
./q3ut4/download/ut4_cambridge_fixed.pk3 (75 files)
./q3ut4/download/ut4_burbs_beta_lilymod1.pk3 (379 files)
./q3ut4/download/ut4_borgo02_b3.pk3 (129 files)
./q3ut4/download/ut4_blitzkrieg_bots_lilymod1.pk3 (175 files)
./q3ut4/download/ut4_blitzkrieg_bots.pk3 (149 files)
./q3ut4/download/ut4_blitzkrieg.pk3 (106 files)
./q3ut4/download/ut4_blackhawk.pk3 (143 files)
./q3ut4/download/ut4_barsketbrawl.pk3 (113 files)
./q3ut4/download/ut4_barn.pk3 (81 files)
./q3ut4/download/ut4_aztek_b2.pk3 (109 files)
./q3ut4/download/ut4_army3_b2.pk3 (223 files)
./q3ut4/download/ut4_arena1.pk3 (13 files)
./q3ut4/download/ut4_area3_b4.pk3 (364 files)
./q3ut4/download/ut4_arctf6_b2.pk3 (119 files)
./q3ut4/download/ut4_anikitown_v3c.pk3 (72 files)
./q3ut4/download/ut4_alps.pk3 (120 files)
./q3ut4/download/ut4_1upfun1_v2.pk3 (20 files)
./q3ut4/download/ut42_urban_garros_a1.pk3 (81 files)
./q3ut4/download/runtfest.pk3 (187 files)
./q3ut4/download/jul38.pk3 (59 files)
./q3ut4/download/chronic.pk3 (260 files)
./q3ut4/download/boxen.pk3 (143 files)
./q3ut4/download

----------------------
20926 files in pk3 files
execing default.cfg
"MINUS" isn't a valid key
"PLUS" isn't a valid key
execing q3config.cfg
couldn't exec autoexec.cfg
Hunk_Clear: reset the hunk ok
----- Client Initialization -----
----- Initializing Renderer ----
-------------------------------
QKEY found.
----- Client Initialization Complete -----
----- R_Init -----
...loading libGL.so.1: Initializing OpenGL display
...setting mode 8: 1280 1024
Using XFree86-VidModeExtension Version 2.2
XF86DGA Mouse (Version 2.0) initialized
XFree86-VidModeExtension Activated at 1280x1024
Using 4/4/4 Color bits, 24 depth, 8 stencil display.
GL_RENDERER: Mesa Intel(R) HD Graphics 520 (SKL GT2)
Initializing OpenGL extensions
...ignoring GL_S3_s3tc
...using GL_EXT_texture_env_add
...using GL_ARB_multitexture
...using GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array
...ignoring GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic
XF86 Gamma extension initialized

GL_VENDOR: Intel
GL_RENDERER: Mesa Intel(R) HD Graphics 520 (SKL GT2)
GL_VERSION: 4.6 (Compatibility Profile) Mesa 21.0.0-devel (git-3fe5c13d71b)
GL_MAX_TEXTURE_SIZE: 16384
GL_MAX_ACTIVE_TEXTURES_ARB: 8

PIXELFORMAT: color(32-bits) Z(24-bit) stencil(8-bits)
MODE: 8, 1280 x 1024 fullscreen hz:N/A
GAMMA: hardware w/ 0 overbright bits
CPU: 
rendering primitives: single glDrawElements
texturemode: GL_LINEAR_MIPMAP_NEAREST
picmip: 0
texture bits: 32
multitexture: enabled
compiled vertex arrays: enabled
texenv add: enabled
compressed textures: disabled
Initializing Shaders
----- finished R_Init -----
------ Initializing Sound ------
----- Sound Info -----
    1 stereo
 2048 samples
   16 samplebits
    1 submission_chunk
22050 speed
0x843063000 dma buffer
No background file.
----------------------
Sound initialization successful.
--------------------------------
Sound memory manager started
Loading vm file vm/ui.qvm...
total 0, hsize 1021, zero 1021, min 0, max 0
total 9878, hsize 1021, zero 2, min 0, max 25
VM file ui compiled to 3224991 bytes of code (0x844caa000 - 0x844fbd59f)
compilation took 0.887148 seconds
ui loaded in 17183584 bytes on the hunk
--- Common Initialization Complete ---
```


----------



## Manuel L (Dec 10, 2020)

SirDice said:


> Have a look at games/iourbanterror. That port has been deleted but you might be able to resurrect it. You may also find some of the patches useful. There's also games/urbanterror-data that might be useful. Looking at the data files this seems to be a Quake 3 mod. So you may be able to use some of the other Quake 3 engines (games/ioquake3, games/linux-quake3).


Yes I want to resurrect it, it is a project to port or to make new games based on some old opensource projects, i am still working on it and i havent tried to run with ioquake 3.


----------



## Manuel L (Dec 13, 2020)

Hi hello again, I think i found the solution. I just need to download the source code from Frozensands and it works now ! from here : https://github.com/Barbatos/ioq3 so if you get someone asking with the same issue please share this link. Anyway I dont know if there is any possibility to add urbanterror again on the ports. I would like to collaborate but i don't know how the ports systems works.


----------



## Manuel L (Dec 13, 2020)

And btw the clang c  and c++ compiler works amazing but I am still using the gmake for this.


----------

